# FastManager vs. ShopVox ??? Help!



## KirbyCo (Aug 29, 2008)

Trying to decide between FastManager and ShopVox-We offer Screenprinting, Embroidery, Signs, Direct-to-garment, Sublimation, Printing, etc., and have a retail store (both Brick and mortar and online). 
We use QB online (required for accountant/CPA), but we hate it-so only need it for bookkeeping purposes.
I KNOW THERE IS NO PERFECT SOFTWARE FOR ALL WE DO, but
I am hoping someone has a similar situation... I would really appreciate any feedback to help me in my decision process.
Looking forward to hearing from you! Thank you!

BTW-If I have posted this in the wrong forum, please let me know TY


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Back before Printavo, we ran a shop and what was important is that our shop mgmt tool had simplicity + was cloud-based. 

FastManager isn't cloud-based so you'll be starting off on a bad foot. You can't work remotely, no different locations, no tablets in the production dept, no extra laptops for people, if your main computer crashes your SOL. 

ShopVox isn't bad but gosh it's complicated. 

It's for those reasons that we created Printavo. Now with that said, you should have your managers test out each application though and based on your needs, make a decision  Hope that helps


----------



## KirbyCo (Aug 29, 2008)

Please explain in more detail what is complicated about shopvox? I am still reseraching...
Thank you,
Carrie


----------



## Brendadob (Sep 26, 2014)

Curious what program you ended up with and how you like it.


----------

